# [SOLVED]Po kompilacji nie działa klawiatura ani mysz w X'ach

## fajfajf

Laptop Toshiba Satellite, świeża kompilacja zielonego  :Smile: 

Odspalam gdm albo startxfce, X startuje, ale nie dzieje się nic. Nie reaguje ani na klawiaturę ani na touchpada, ani na mysz z USB. System się nie wiesza, bo zapalają się diody od Fn.

Co to może być?Last edited by fajfajf on Fri Mar 26, 2010 7:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Crenshaw

pokaz /var/log/Xorg.0.log i /etc/make.conf

----------

## fajfajf

Okej, wkleje, tylko mozecie mi napisac jak sie kopiuje tekst w konsoli?

Mam nano i mc.

PS

W make.conf nie dodawałem żadnych input keyboard, ani nic takiego. Ustawiłem tylko opcje od procesora... To może być przyczyną?

----------

## fajfajf

Wrzuciłem te pliki na ftp i ściągnałem pod Windowsem.

make.conf

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O3 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="mmx sse sse2 smp 3dnow 3dnowext"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

LINGUAS="pl"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.spline.inf.fu-berlin.de/mirrors/gentoo/ http://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo http://gentoo.mneisen.org/ http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ http://ftp.spline.inf.fu-berlin.de/mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ http://ftp6.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ ftp://ftp6.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp6.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"
```

----------

## Garrappachc

Do make.conf dorzuć INPUT_DEVIDES="mouse keyboard evdev" i zrób emerge -avND world.

Oczywiście, zakładam, że X'y odpalasz z włączonym halem.

```
/etc/init.d/hald start
```

----------

## Ahenobarbi

```
emerge -av1 `eix -sI xf86 --only-names`

```

?

----------

## BeteNoire

 *fajfajf wrote:*   

> Wrzuciłem te pliki na ftp i ściągnałem pod Windowsem.

 

Tak na przyszłość:

```
emerge pastebin

pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

Poza tym: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/xorg-config.xml

Trochę nieaktualny ale da się skonfigurować X wg tego.

----------

## fajfajf

Nie wystartowałem hald  :Smile:  Dzięki za pomoc.

----------

